# New Eskimo Salto - in stock for only $949



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

We have a bunch of brand new Eskimo whitewater kayaks for sale in our store, including a brand new Salto. The new model looks really cool. Come check it out. The Eskimo boats are a great value. 

Eskimo SALTO


----------



## pretender (Dec 23, 2008)

so do these babies come with a warranty.. approx. how much to ship to the west coast


----------



## RiverZen (May 30, 2011)

I looked at the Salto at your shop, it looks like older design. That does not seem to be Salto Evolution you posted.


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

You're right. I thought we were getting the Evolution, but it's the 2010 model. Still an awesome boat. Hopefully we'll be able to get the new ones in. Apparently they are hard to get, since every European kayaker wants one. Sorry for the error. I'll fix it on the site.


----------

